# Snow Cables ok for rear wheels? (4Motion)



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

I bought 2 sets of these before my Atlas (4Motion SEL with R18) arrived because they were on a very deep sale: SZ435 Super Z-6
Now that I have the vehicle, I see the manual says fronts only (why?) and only on rims smaller than 18". These are very low clearance cables but should I return a set?

This link says they should be installed on all 4 wheels of an AWD.
http://www.rubicon-trail.com/ML320/ml_chains.html


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

CobaltSky said:


> I bought 2 sets of these before my Atlas (4Motion SEL with R18) arrived because they were on a very deep sale: SZ435 Super Z-6
> Now that I have the vehicle, I see the manual says fronts only (why?) and only on rims smaller than 18". These are very low clearance cables but should I return a set?
> 
> This link says they should be installed on all 4 wheels of an AWD.
> http://www.rubicon-trail.com/ML320/ml_chains.html


As long as there is sufficient clearance, it's fine.

But, comparing the ML320 to a Haldex 4Motion is apples to oranges. The Haldex 5 operates primarily in FWD, so most of the time it's a FWD vehicle, hence the front wheels only recommendation.

The ML320 when things get serious, have multiple modes of AWD, 35/65 split or 50/50 split. In those modes, you don't want the imbalance of traction, why chains on all 4 corners is recommended.

In the snowy conditions, you want snow tires first, then if in an emergency were conditions call for it, chains/cables. Plus, speed will be limited to about 30 mph. When braking the Haldex 5, even when it's in AWD mode before braking will decouple the rear axle so it's FWD only, so the engine braking force is only on the front wheels.

On Subarus where it is AWD all the time, they recommend front wheels getting chains/cables due to their rear suspension clearance issue.


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

Cool, thanks. I may just return a set then. I have until Feb 17th. I also bought two sets for my Passat with the torsen system. I need to look at that manual as well.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

CobaltSky said:


> Cool, thanks. I may just return a set then. I have until Feb 17th. I also bought two sets for my Passat with the torsen system. I need to look at that manual as well.


Torsen is different from Haldex. It is AWD all the time, though a mechanical AWD system.


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Torsen is different from Haldex. It is AWD all the time, though a mechanical AWD system.


Yeah I just meant with the Passat AWD system not being Haldex 5 like the Atlas the manual might say I can put chains on all 4 corners, but I think I read something about VW always recommending front chains only on all of their vehicles and no one knew why exactly.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I thought that it was OK to do chains on front wheel only because of the front wheel bias but it is NOT wrong or bad to chain up all four wheels. Even on a 2WD vehicle you are often advised to chain up all four tires to keep it balanced. So while not required, I think it won’t hurt and may help. Is that right?


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

Atlas123 said:


> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I thought that it was OK to do chains on front wheel only because of the front wheel bias but it is NOT wrong or bad to chain up all four wheels. Even on a 2WD vehicle you are often advised to chain up all four tires to keep it balanced. So while not required, I think it won’t hurt and may help. Is that right?


See that's what I thought and then Atlas manual says you can put chains in front only and I don't know their reasoning behind it.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

CobaltSky said:


> Yeah I just meant with the Passat AWD system not being Haldex 5 like the Atlas the manual might say I can put chains on all 4 corners, but I think I read something about VW always recommending front chains only on all of their vehicles and no one knew why exactly.


My Tiguan manual says front only for winter and all 4 for serious off-roading

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## palemieux (Dec 29, 2018)

*SZ435 Super Z-6 did not clear the struts on our SE w/ Tech*

Purchased last year and had to return: they rubbed against the struts on our 2018 SE w/ Tech.

Still looking for cables that will fit.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

palemieux said:


> Purchased last year and had to return: they rubbed against the struts on our 2018 SE w/ Tech.
> 
> Still looking for cables that will fit.


Vw says cables and chains are compatible with 17" wheel/tire combo. Now, if only VW had a part number for the 17" wheel.

If you insist on chains, spend $$$ for konig k-summit. 

If you're fine with lack of durability then try autosocks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

